# First Time Cloning Satori...



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jul 30, 2015)

I've just gotten through my first round of cloning Satori, with acceptable results.  But the success rate was not as high as I expected.

This is my first time cloning Satori, but I've cloned in the past with about 90% success rate.

All my former clonings were done with Clonex gel and mist in Rapid Rooter plugs with un-ph'ed tap water.  But this time I used 1.5" rockwool cubes and Take Root powdered rooting hormone plus Clonex mist.  I used non-ph'ed distilled water (just like Jorge Cervantes does in his latest youtube video).

I grew three Satori plants from seed, and took three clones from each, for nine total.  Then I flowered the parent plants.  All three were female, but one was noticeably more healthy and vigorous than the other two.  And its clones did noticeably better than the other clones.  I had six of nine clones take root, but their relative health seemed directly related to the health and vigor of their respective parent.

In the end, I kept the three clones from the same (healthiest) mother.

I've anticipated trying Satori for a long time.  And now it's so close.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Good for you. I don't blame you for being hardly able to wait.  Sounds like you may have gotten different satori phenos.. Very interesting. Love to see some pics.  Congrats!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

I have better luck with Rapid Rooters than I do rockwool.  It might just be the different medium that caused you problems.  Everyone needs to find what works for them.

I hope that you enjoy your Satori.  I just love it!


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jul 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have better luck with Rapid Rooters than I do rockwool.  It might just be the different medium that caused you problems.  Everyone needs to find what works for them.
> 
> I hope that you enjoy your Satori.  I just love it!



I only switched to rockwool because they stand up by themselves.  Just wanted to try them.

I've found they hold more water than I thought.

I liked Rapid Rooters better.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Good for you. I don't blame you for being hardly able to wait.  Sounds like you may have gotten different satori phenos.. Very interesting. Love to see some pics.  Congrats!



Here's a pic of the 16-day-old clones:

002.jpg 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Very cute new babies.  They look good for 2 weeks. keep up the good work.


----------



## next (Aug 1, 2015)

I've never used rockwool but I have heard people say they recommend putting a layer of perlite underneath them to let them dry out a bit faster and prevent them from getting water logged.


----------

